# You Are Missed, Hartley



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

A little over a week ago I was faced with the decision to let my little man fight a losing battle, or end his suffering quickly. I painfully chose the latter.

Hartley was 2 years and 9 months old. I got him from my local shelter at 1 year old where he'd been surrendered in a filthy aquarium...alone. I adopted he and his shelter-introduced brother and Hartley was a wild one at first, but settled with age. However, he definitely defied the rat gender stereotype of lazy male. 

Though he was quiet, and enjoyed his alone time, I called him my social guy. Whenever someone wanted to meet the rats, he was the one I showed. He was the gentlest of souls who gave the best kisses. Never licks, just brief brushes from his fuzzy nose. I remember them now and that's what I think I'll miss most. His velvety kisses.

Your long battle has ended my handsome man, and you can rest easy now. Your brothers and sister miss you dearly. As do I.

"I have sent you on a journey to a land free from pain. Not because I did not love you, but because I loved you too much to ask you to stay."


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Some of the best rats ever are waiting for Hartley on the other side of the rainbow bridge to keep him company and happy until they are all reunited with their special human friends.

Life is short, but love is eternal.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------

